# Flat Coated Ret. Mix at Etowah in GA has few days left to live.



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

There is a Flat Coated Ret. Mix in Etowah in GA, that Dorothy from the shelter is begging for Help With. Dorothy said he is special-such a wonderful dog. This poor guy has until Tuesday and then he will be out of time.

Here is his link:
AC-M3-286 - Flat-coated Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes

From: Etowah Valley Humane Society 

This adorable boy is so fluffy and cuddly I just had to pick him up and kiss him all over. He has the kindest eyes and the most fun personality. He followed me everywhere. He was surrendered by owners who were moving and could not keep him and he just looks out the bars waiting for them to return. I LOVE this boy. Even the animal control officers noted how kind he is on his card which is rare. He is gentle and deserves a second chance at love and life. The adoption fees are $125 for adult dogs and $100 for puppies. This fee includes the first set of shots (including rabies), worming, a wellness check at a participating vet, microchip and registration, a leash, collar, and ID tag. All animals are spayed or neutered before leaving the shelter.

This dog gets along w/ other dogs and seems in good health.


Time is running out for this wonderful animal! If interested in saving this pet's life, please go to our website at Etowah Valley Humane Society Home to apply as soon as possible.
YOU can save this animal's life! NO PHONE CALLS PLEASE. 



*Please contact Dorothy Directly if you can SAVE HIM with a foster, adopter or a rescue.

[email protected]*Here is Dorothy's message:

He is not pure. *He was actually picked up for them today and then he was returned. So he got few minutes of freedom just to end up back in Animal Control. Poor thing.* I need to have him out by Tuesday.

If there is any one else who is interested they need to contact me directly. All rescues who haven't pulled from us before have to be approved same way as adopters (but they fill out different application).

Thank you for your help.

Dorothy
EVHS


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG...that is horrible. He has to be saved. Geez, why couldn't the owners have found him a new home. I someone close by asked me if I would take their dog, I'd do it in a second.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Did you contact any rescues?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Did you contact any rescues?


 
I contacted Lab rescue of Atlanta, and Georgia Lab rescue, so far


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I see Hooch is in GA. Maybe he will have some answers when he comes on:crossfing


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Atlanta Dog Squad?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope someone can save this sweet boy.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Atlanta Dog Squad?


Yep, waiting for reply


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Yep, waiting for reply


These also:

Atlanta Lab Rescue ---[email protected] 678-296-2773 Frank Conn

Labrador Friends of the South--- http://www.labradorfriends.com

Adopt A Lab of Georgia --- http://www.adoptalabga.com


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trying so hard for him.*

Thank you to everyone who is e-mailing.

I have e-mailed all of the suggested rescues. Atlanta Dog Squad will take IF he is a Large FCR Mix, or a Retriever Mix, which a vol. saw him yesterday and said he is not A Retriever Mix-he sure looks like it to me.

Think whoever wrote his description was wrong. He was a stray and only weighs 30-35 lbs. The Animal Control Officers and Dorothy at the shelter all think he is the sweetest dog!. Please keep trying everyone and every rescue you can think of. I will make donation to any rescue that can save him.

Please contact Dorothy at the shelter about him: 
[email protected]

*I've e-mld.: Flat Coated Ret. Rescue, Atlanta Dog Squad, Canine Crusaders,Adopt A Golden Atlanta, S.C. Golden Ret. Rescues, and so many others can' remember.

Do you think a GOlden Ret. Rescue would consider him?



God Bless!!!*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Thank you to everyone who is e-mailing.
> 
> I have e-mailed all of the suggested rescues. Atlanta Dog Squad will take IF he is a Large FCR Mix, or a Retriever Mix, which a vol. saw him yesterday and said he is not A Retriever Mix-he sure looks like it to me.
> 
> ...


 
The Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta is only taking goldens at this time


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

**** I wish I was closer to GA. He is adorable. Why do they not think he is a Flattie mix or a lab mix? He looks pretty flattie to me and I own one...
Have you posted him on ChatEvo as well? Any word back from the FCR rescues yet?
Keep us posted...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kerribear*

Kerribear:

I had e-mld. Maplemanse about him a few days ago, got no response.
Dorothy from shelter told me Atlanta Dog Squad sent one of their vols. to look at him and she said he wasn't a Flat Coat mix or a Retriever Mix and he is only 30-35 lbs. and was not an owner surr. but a stray, somoene made an error in his bio. Since they take retriever mixes I don't think they will take him.
Yesterday The volunteer took him, but since it was the first day she was helping them she was afraid she made a mistake she took the poor boy back to the shelter. ADS sent Dorothy an e-mail saying if he is a Flat Coat Ret. Mix or a Ret. Mix, Large, and an Owner Surrender, they will take him. So I don't hold out much hope.

Haven't had a chance to post him on Chatevo yet. 

According to the animal control officers and Dorothy he is the sweetest and gentlest dog.
[email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

****, sounds like the volt. does not know her dogs too well...I sure hope someone can take him and soon...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kerribear...*

The rescue told me in an e-mail the volunteer is an expert in evaulating Flat Coated Retrievers.

I am so worried for him. I have been E-mailing every rescue in GA or nearby GA to try and save him. I've e-mailed people I know in GA, IN, NY, CT, to help crosspost for him. I pray we can find something for him before Monday or Monday Night.
Dorothy said he has until Tuesday, but probably Tues. A.M.

*P.S. Just put him on Chat GOldens and e-mailed Kim Goforth of GRRA begging.*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Emailed most of the following, **** I hope someone scoops him up.

*J Aiding and A-Petting, Inc.* - Karen Brinker - 404-275-8384, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.aidingandapetting.com *
J Alcovy Pet Rescue, Inc.* - Yvonne H. Miller, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.alcovypet.com *
J Animal Action Rescue* - e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.animalactionrescue.petfinder.com *
J** Animals Deserve Better, Inc. *- Kimberly Brenowitz *- *770-402-0297 or 770-596-0343, fax: 770-579-8289, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.AnimalsDeserveBetter.com
*J Arkful Designs & Animal Rescue *(Dog & cat rescue) - Mindy Nelson - 478-836-9507, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.arkful.com *
J Athens Canine Rescue* - 706-549-4883, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.athenscaninerescue.com*J Atlanta Animal Rescue Friends (AARF)* - 678-318-1886, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.AARFatlanta.org (All breed dog & cat rescue serving the Atlanta Metro area)*J Atlanta Canine Adoption Project *(Dog rescue organization) - e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.petfinder.org/shelters/GA244.html*J Canine Crusaders of Atlanta, *Leigh Myers, e-mail: [email protected], Web: http://caninecrusaders.petfinder.com *J Companion Animal Rescue League (C.A.R.L.) - *[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Dog & cat rescue - 770-217-3699, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.carl.petfinder.com[/FONT]*J Coweta Pet Savers - Please Rescue Me* (Small dogs only, 20 lbs.& under ), e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.pleaserescueme.com *J Dog Pack Rescue, Inc. *(No Kill Dog Shelter) - 706-378-9215, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.dogpackrescue.org 
PO Box 411, Kingston, GA 30145 - WE DO NOT TAKE OWNER SURRENDERS!
*J[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] Forgotten Animals Rescue*, Terra McCurdy, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.Forgottenanimalsrescue.org or http://farinc.petfinder.org *
J Forgotten Paws Pet Rescue*[/FONT] (to adopt only) - 770-517-8399, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.forgottenpaws.com*J Griffin - Spalding County Humane Society* - 770-229-4925, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.griffinhumanesociety.org *
J Henry County Humane Society* - 770-914-1272, Web: www.HenryHumane.com, e-mail: [email protected] *
J Homeless Pets Foundation - *404-451-9494 (pet adoptions & will pay for life saving veterinary bills for pet caregivers in financial need), e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.homelesspets.com*J[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] Homeward Bound Pet Rescue*(Gilmer County) - 706-698-HOME (4663), e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.homeward.petfinder.com 
[/FONT]*J Hopeful Hearts*, Sherrie Forbes - 678-232-2695, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA205.html *J**Jennifer's Pet Rescue* - 770-505-3261, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.jenniferspetrescue.com *J K-9 Rescue League, Inc.* - 770-714-2880, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.petfinder.org/shelters/GA323.html *
J Kanine Kids* (purebreds or mixes, 25 lbs. or less), Ricky Schwartz & Laureen Kaneta - 678-318-1839, Email: [email protected], Web: www.kaninekids.com


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

And these too,

*J Leftover Pets* - 706-654-3291, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.leftoverpets.com *
J The Lucky Ranch*, Anita Kennerley - 770-684-8666, email: [email protected], Web: www.theluckyranch.org The Lucky Ranch is a licensed animal shelter/rescue operating in Rockmart, GA. We are currently providing shelter for dogs.*J** Papillon Pals Rescue, Inc.* (Dogs under 15 lbs.) - 904-220-5887, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.papillonpalsrescue.petfinder.com & www.papillonpalstoydogrescue.com *
J Paulding Humane Society, Inc.* - 770-443-3565, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.pauldinghumanesociety.org *
J PAWS Atlanta (formerly DeKalb Humane)* - 770-593-1155, e-mail: [email protected] or [email protected], Web: http://pawsatlanta.org 
5287 Covington Highway, Decatur, GA 30035 (No kill adoption shelter for dogs & cats)*J** Pet Orphans Rescue Referrals *- Web: www.petorphans.com (purebred and mixed breed dogs and cats available for adoption) 
*J* *Pets To Be, Inc.*, Marlys Cartledge - 770-279-1099, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.petstobe.org *J Pet Partners of Habersham* - 706-776-1923, Email: [email protected] Web: www.petpartners.org*J Pup And Cat Co., A Humane Society* (Gwinnett, Hall, Barrow County area) - 770-867-1622, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.pupandcatco.com*J RESCUE ME! Animal Project, *e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.rescuemeanimalproject.com *
J Rome-Floyd County Humane Society, Inc. *- 706-234-7979 or 706-295-3115, Web: www.rfhs.org, e-mail: [email protected] *J[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif] Safe Haven Animal Rescue, Inc. *(Hamilton, GA), Judy Smith, President - 706-582-3629, e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.safehavenga.com *
J Save Our Strays, Inc.* - Deniz Altin - 770-385-3520 (Adoptions), email: [email protected], Web: www.saveourstraysatlanta.com *J Second Chance Animal Rescue and Adoptions* - 678 493-4999, email: [email protected], Web: www.secondchancedogs.org (to adopt only)
[/FONT]*J Senior Dogs Project* - e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.srdogs.com - promotes the adoption of older dogs and provides current information on the special care that older dogs need*J Society of Humane Friends* - Lawrenceville group, e-mail: [email protected]; Web: www.sohf.petfinder.com Gwinnett group that rescue and find new homes for dogs and cats. *J Southern HOPE Humane Society* - 770-445-7294, email: [email protected] Web: www.hopehumane.org - This group DOES NOT take pets being given up by the public. NO EXCEPTIONS! All of their pets available for adoption are from the Fulton County Animal Services.
*J Stray Atlanta* - e-mail: [email protected], Web: www.strayatlanta.org


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*OldGoldMum, Kerribears, Hooch, Kimm, and All..*

You are all so wonderful trying for him.

Don't get too excited-nothing definite, but Toni from Atlanta Dog Squad 
e-mailed and said that one of their contacts may have someone that wants to adopt him, so I am praying it works out. He is TOO ADORABLE and Sweet to die! so don't turn any rescue or person down, have them e-mail Dorothy.

Will keep you all posted!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> You are all so wonderful trying for him.
> 
> Don't get too excited-nothing definite, but Toni from Atlanta Dog Squad
> e-mailed and said that one of their contacts may have someone that wants to adopt him, so I am praying it works out. He is TOO ADORABLE and Sweet to die! so don't turn any rescue or person down, have them e-mail Dorothy.
> ...


 
:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing
saying our prayers!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News for Skyler!!!*

Atlanta Dog Squad is wonderful!!! They pulled this beautiful small
Flat Coated Retriever Mix from Etowah and took him to the vet an hour ago. He will stay there for the "quarantine" period. 
Hopefully the AL couple who wanted to adopt him will be approved and pass their home check and Little Skyler will have the loving home he so richly deserves.

They named him Skyler, so watch for his picture on their website!!

Thank all of you for your support!! I was so nervous!
Thank You God!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wooooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooo 
arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty2:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So glad the pulled him. Sorry I missed this one until now. I have been away from the computer until late at night the last couple of days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hooch*

Hooch:

Never to late to celebrate. Thanks for stopping here.
I am so happy for Skyler with Atlanta Dog Squad!
Wonderful People there!!

Isn't Skyler a cute name? Fits Him!!

Atlanta Dog Squad and the person who suggested I contact them:
:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Yipee, he is tooooooooooo cute. Sometimes I wonder if these breed specific rescues are too particular. It seems to me that Flat coat rescue is too picky. The golden rescues seem to be more accommodating, Why????????????:gotme:Just my observation.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am always up for a good party. LOL I have never heard of the Dog Squad but it is a good name.

Hooch


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are more pictures of Skyler!!*

Here are more pictures of Skyler!!
Jenn from Atlanta Dog Squad just sent them to me!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is beautiful and I hope the couple in AL does take him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The Hooch*

THE Hooch:

So who adopted Skyler??


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

At least he is out of the shelter. I'm always afraid to look because one might not make it and I would just be devasted.

Why do people just leave their dogs, indiscriminately breed, not have their dogs spayed and neutered....... They dogs don't deserve this.

I spent time at a local shelter a couple of weeks ago with Buster who we rescued and I just wanted to cry at the things I saw. I always get a rescue/shelter dog when I am looking for a new one (sad - that means I've lost someone), but it is just a drop in the bucket.

Well, that drop means the world to the one I end up with and I have to focue on that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Teresa

Remember the saying, You are the world to the one dog you save!
If everyone rescued a dog, think of how many millions would not have to be put to sleep.
I've thought of volunteering at a shelter, but from a selfish standpoint, I COULD NOT put myself in that position, unless I could adopt a dog THAT DAY!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a post from 2007, lol.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

MYLISSK

Guess I'd better get my eyes checked.

Everyone this dog was rescued in Oct. 2007!!


----------

